# Remplacement ipad3 suite bouton Home défectueux



## stéphane83 (24 Octobre 2012)

Salut,
J'ai demandé ce jour un remplaçant de l'iPad 3 concernant mon bouton Home qui ne fonctionnait pas correctement.
Je viens de m'apercevoir que l'iPad 3 a été mis à jour
Pensez vous que le produit de remplacement soit celui ci?


----------



## falcom1998 (24 Octobre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai demandé ce jour un remplaçant de l'iPad 3 concernant mon bouton Home qui ne fonctionnait pas correctement.
> Je viens de m'apercevoir que l'iPad 3 a été mis à jour
> Pensez vous que le produit de remplacement soit celui ci?



Mais bien sur qu'il vont te refiler l'iPad 3 défectueux, moi je suis au troisième iPad et je continue à avoir le même problème, mais si Apple te donne un iPad 4 en échange tiens nous au courant .


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Octobre 2012)

Qu'elle sorte de problème rencontres tu avec tous ces ipad remplacés?
Peut être que tu devrais tenter maintenant que les nouveaux sont sortis?
En fait ce ne sont pas des nouveaux : les premiers ipad3 ne sont plus au catalogue donc n'existent plus.

Sinon comment on peut voir au niveau du numéro de série si c'est un nouveau modèle?


----------



## falcom1998 (24 Octobre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Qu'elle sorte de problème rencontres tu avec tous ces ipad remplacés?
> Peut être que tu devrais tenter maintenant que les nouveaux sont sortis?
> En fait ce ne sont pas des nouveaux : les premiers ipad3 ne sont plus au catalogue donc n'existent plus.
> 
> Sinon comment on peut voir au niveau du numéro de série si c'est un nouveau modèle?



Il surchauffe jusqu'au point de ne pouvoir tenir la tablette sans se bruler, et les tablettes remplacés se sont des modèles reconditionnés.

Si t'a acheté la tablette il y'a moins d'un mois il paraît qu'appelle va te la remplacer pour le nouveau modèle


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Octobre 2012)

Sur le suivi du produit de remplacement j'ai un nouveau numéro de série pour le produit de remplacement : comment peut on décrypter ce numéro ?


----------



## falcom1998 (25 Octobre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Sur le suivi du produit de remplacement j'ai un nouveau numéro de série pour le produit de remplacement : comment peut on décrypter ce numéro ?



Va sur cette page elle te donnera plein d'infos sur ton iPad avec ton numéro de série 


http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Octobre 2012)

Ben j'ai l'impression que ça sera le modèle d'origine :
Il est indiqué ipad 3.1
Date de fabrication avril 2012...

En fait ils sortent qu'à partir du 2 novembre.
Je pense qu'il fait tenter le coup une fois qu'ils ne sont plus dans le catalogue.


----------

